# Deca Durabolin vs Equpoise (Lean body mass) BULK



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

*Best for LBM over all Gains.*​
Deca-Durabolin 2148.84%Equpoise2251.16%


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Which steroid are you more likley to gain pure muscle with? Deca or Equpoise? example... on deca people usually BLOW UP like an inflateble doll... but of course... this is water retention at its worst, then on top of that, its a 19nor, so its more negative on the HPTA, meaning not only will you lose all that water, but you will also loose a lot of that Lean Body mass along with it.

But with Equpoise, gains are hard and steady, and its more mild on the HPTA, meaning the gains you make are more able to be kept.

So basically let me do a quick example.

Test, Deca, Dbol (Gains during 25lbs) (Gains Kept 10lbs)

Test, Equpoise, Dbol (Gains during 20lbs) (Gains kept 15lbs)

Is that example correct? or is deca truely the stronger drug, even with water retention do you still gain more LBM? then EQ? on and after?

Heres a poll.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Diffrent peopme will gain diffrent amounts and hold on two diffrent amounts

Way to many variables to make a proper descision test deca dbol is probly one of the best bulking cycles out there

Test eq tren is also a very good cycle for an increase in lbm with minimal if any fat gain


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Can't wait till I'm on tren but im a newb for now so :|


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

If you eat right, deca will not blow you up, IMO.

Im on Test,Eq,Deca at the moment and big but still lean!


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Soul keeper said:


> If you eat right, deca will not blow you up, IMO.
> 
> Im on Test,Eq,Deca at the moment and big but still lean!


You can still look big and lean on deca and hold a **** load of water though... and diet doesn't really make a difference with deca... you hold water eitherway... i don't think sodium levels make much of a difference with Progesterone induced water retention, because i know people who take arimidex and that still doesn't get rid of the bloat deca gives... but i could be very wrong about this still? so ill wait for further feedback from others.

P.S why you running both deca and eq? thought they worked in the same sort of way?


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Arimidex should help keep water retention (bloat) to a minimum while on cycle..

EQ can be used in either a 'cutting' or 'bulking' cycle, because it has great benefits on both alike.. same with deca..

I can say I respond pretty well to the benefits from EQ.. saw good vascularity and lean muscle when I used it.. and when I used it while bulking, didn't see much vascularity but still get good lean muscle and great strength gains from it..

and yeah EQ is pretty safe.. I have never noticed hardly any sides from using EQ, even at 600mg/week for 16weeks


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

nandolone is more potent but i do love eq


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

gregg valentino loves equipose


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

imo its down too diet with both although as eq isnt as repressive on hpta with good pct you should find it easier to keep your gains sayin that, with good pct you will keep your gain s with deca too if you got a good diet. like energize said its purely individual when it comes to the quality of the gains you get with any med.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I prefer deca helps my aching joints recover after a heavy gym session


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i got fuk all off eq but i hve a vial and a half left so i will lob it in on my big test and tren blast next


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Blowing up like a doll should only be related to diet. What I hear all the time from experianced people is you can decide if its a lean bulk without alot of water and fat if you keep your diet good.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i dont buy the food thing personally..............deca does hold water imo no matter how clean your food.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i prefer deca though to eq...least it works lol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i dont buy the food thing personally..............deca does hold water imo no matter how clean your food.


You've also never used an AI as well, could be your problem?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Uriel said:


> i got fuk all off eq but i hve a vial and a half left so i will lob it in on my big test and tren blast next


Great combo !


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Soul keeper said:


> If you eat right, deca will not blow you up, IMO.
> 
> Im on Test,Eq,Deca at the moment and big but still lean!


Why both eq and deca?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Why both eq and deca?


why not?

many do deca and tren....

deca and tren is a good combo if you think about what each does and not on paper


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> why not?
> 
> many do deca and tren....
> 
> deca and tren is a good combo if you think about what each does and not on paper


Pure strength pure size happy joints unhappy testicles


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

testicles are for girls


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i love eq....i think you need to use high doses to get the most from it. deca is evil, if you ask me.....it turns my cum to glue and murders my libido....


----------



## prop er pain (May 2, 2010)

Prefer eq myself, deca brings me out in backney.As far as diet is concerned,i used 30ml of deca with test e recently,with a good diet, put on 10lbs in a week, which i know was water, as soon as i changed back to eq after the deca had gone, i lost the 10lbs in water (or there abouts) within 8 days, diet stayed the same,so in my case deca defintley makes me hold water, no if's or buts.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> why not?
> 
> many do deca and tren....
> 
> deca and tren is a good combo if you think about what each does and not on paper


Aren't they very similar in nature though, eq is classed as a mild

Deca no? Same effects but less so with eq


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Blowing up like a doll should only be related to diet. What I hear all the time from experianced people is you can decide if its a lean bulk without alot of water and fat if you keep your diet good.


so true.. i dieted on Test (2g) equipoise (1g) tren 0.6g and 150mg/day of oxy.. and in the avatar with my girl, I have sunken cheeks.. becuase I was on a low carb diet... its the carbs and salt that blow you up when you take AAS..


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> so true.. i dieted on Test (2g) equipoise (1g) tren 0.6g and 150mg/day of oxy.. and in the avatar with my girl, I have sunken cheeks.. becuase I was on a low carb diet... its the carbs and salt that blow you up when you take AAS..


High amounts of sodium is always gonna bloat you whether your on AAS or not, i dropped my sodium intake by half and i noticed the bloated feeling i used to have disappeared.


----------



## rosie_theman (Feb 19, 2005)

It seems to me everyone here is saying they prefer deca, but also concede there is lots of water retention and unfavourable hpta...

Eq was fine for me...I actually did it by itself at a not so high dosage (around 450/week). The only thing about both of these compounds is they're large esters so the clearance time (in case you're being tested) is ridiculous. I've heard of people testing positive from deca 16 months after discontinuation. If you're an athlete steer clear.


----------



## rosie_theman (Feb 19, 2005)

Afghan said:


> High amounts of sodium is always gonna bloat you whether your on AAS or not, i dropped my sodium intake by half and i noticed the bloated feeling i used to have disappeared.


Just offset the sodium imbalance with lots of water drinking... or keep the sodium under 1500mg/day...


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Well i've just finished my first cycle of deca and i've tried both trenbolone and equpoise, and i have to say? as with nearly every cycle i've ever did,... the first 3-4weeks is the worst for me? for some reason when i start steroids my body BLOWS UP... like a balloon, and i fill with stupid amounts of water... even with low sodium, and moderate carbs... I dunno why this is? or if its just the SHOCK of starting back on the gear and my bodys way of adjusting

However After the first 3-4weeks of bloating is done with... i start to lose the water retention like crazy, yet my weight stays the same "weird i know"... and i begin to lean out....weather its deca? EQ, or Tren... after 6weeks of being on gear my bodyfat begins to melt away... so i go from BLOATED and UNABLE to breathe, to Dry, bulky and toned..

Each time i start a cycle my waist usually blows upto a size 36, then drops back down to a size 32... thats how bad the bloat is for the first few weeks and restricts my breathing.... I honestly don't think all bloating is due to sodium or carbs... theres gotta be something else which causes this... in my case.

P.S as for results? the best results i've made in over all size was 600mg Deca with 800mg Test and Dianabol.

Also did Insulin with my PCT, 5iu Morning, miday, and 4hours before bed, and i've managed to keep all my gains, only lost about 3lbs so far...


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

I think the reason that people associate deca with bloat is due to the fact that 99% of people think that its a drug to be used for bulking only and therefore consume masses of calories, carbs etc to achieve their bulk. Obviously masses of water retention follows this diet and drug combo.

In contrast you will never hear someone tell how theyNEVER blew up with water when using Winstrol. Obviously because this is due to the fact that this med is viewed as cutting compound and people will be on a restricted calorie/carb diet.

My training partner is currently running 1.2g of cyp and 750mg of deca without using an ai. All his abs are visible and condition-wise is probably 6-8 weeks away from stepping on stage.

Of course there are some AAS that will cause more retention than others if the diet remains the same, but alter the diet according to the drug being used and the desired results will be achieved.

Look at how oxymetholone is being used in the last few days before a show to 'inflate' muscle without retaining water.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

It's deffo diet related as to whether u bloat or not.to op from ur previous threads ur diet is only sorted when ur on a course.try sorting the diet out 4 weeks before you start then ur body will be used to the diet before u introduce the gear.

In my avi that's s pic from my first show.I went from 15st proper out of shape to that in 12 weeks.all I was on was decca,little tren (50mg twice a week)and winstrol.the decca didn't bloat me at all. So diet my friend is the key.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

the amount of gains you keep will be the same in terms of how many you have actually gained on cycle and how fast you recover, the problem with deca is you cant tell what gains are lbm due to the water retention so thats why ppl say deca is better than eq for mass but eq is better for lbm cause you loose less but you also have less water retention, also there effects are diffrent and 2 totally diffrent aas i dont no why some people compare them tbh.

i look at deca as a mass/ strength gainer

i look at eq as an 'aid' ontop of a cycle for its mood, appetite, cardio and recovery effects and not as a stand alone aas or as a bulker like deca or test, i think if you look at eq this way then you will see the benifits, alot say eq is crap because you need high mg compared to deca/test but its main puropse isnt to build mass like test/deca so dont expect it to lol.

i feel slugish and need to put more effort into my day on cycle without eq, with eq added i feel great, that alone is why i think its werth taking if cycles make you lathargic, also added recovery from rbc and better cardio (rbc oxygen delivering) and appeitie, not a monster appetite but a far healthier appetite than is i went without eq.

eq is 1 on my fav aas and alot of its benifits are not seen visually in the mirror like other aas but happen inside


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

No comparison really. Deca is far better for mass but as Uriel pointed out you will bloat regardless


----------



## The-rock (Apr 11, 2013)

How di you do a lean bulk cycle with test deca, front of dbol and tape with oxy or winny? 12 week? I love deca on bulk but i need to fix gain post cycle!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

im currently running both and loving it


----------

